# Probably not the exact place for this.HAM?



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

But it involves H.A.M operators.

Two questions:
[1] Is it true that a large outdoor loop antenna will collect enough static electricity it will produce an unsteady current of over 200 volts?

[1] Is it true the original crystal radio sets DID not need an external power supply if properly grounded?

See where this is going?


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

Magus said:


> But it involves H.A.M operators.
> 
> Two questions:
> [1] Is it true that a large outdoor loop antenna will collect enough static electricity it will produce an unsteady current of over 200 volts?
> ...


The HAM guys will probably know more than me. It's been a while since I studied this. Hopefully next year I can get back on track to getting my license.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Years ago I had an 80 meter loop, and if I remember right, it was about 283 ft. in circumference. On a very dry day, after a cold front passage, if would produce a voltage if the wind was blowing. It seems though that the voltage would peak in the 20 to 30 volt range, and the current was extremely low. I would guess that voltages of 200v may be possible, if the conditions were right. The problem with using it for anything is that it's unpredictable, and the amperage is probably in the micro amp range or maybe low milliamps.

As for the crystal sets, you are correct. They did not require any external voltage for a crystal receiver. They are quite easy to build and there are a lot of plans on the web. You are limited to AM signals, though.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Magus,
This reminded me of something my late father told me years ago. He was a child of the Depression and back then much of the rural US was just starting to get electricity. Some of these old farmers didn't really see the need for another bill but they were happy to grant easements to the power company to run the lines. After the line was up, they'd put in a couple of tall posts near the line and then string up wire and run it to their houses. In effect, they created a simple transformer and got free electricity.

Before you think of copying their idea, please understand that it's very, very dangerous since atmospheric conditions will greatly affect the efficiency of the transformer and therefore the power produced.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Not at all what I was thinking.I have heard that a loop an acre in size or more produces the 200 volt zap, what I'm thinking is that one could Chanel this free juice into a crystal and capacitor array, charge batteries, convert it to household current and have free juice forever!

Now question is: is this charge from nature or all the radio waves up there?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Marcus said:


> Magus,
> This reminded me of something my late father told me years ago. He was a child of the Depression and back then much of the rural US was just starting to get electricity. Some of these old farmers didn't really see the need for another bill but they were happy to grant easements to the power company to run the lines. After the line was up, they'd put in a couple of tall posts near the line and then string up wire and run it to their houses. In effect, they created a simple transformer and got free electricity.
> 
> Before you think of copying their idea, please understand that it's very, very dangerous since atmospheric conditions will greatly affect the efficiency of the transformer and therefore the power produced.


This [myth], and subsequent scammers looking to profit off the gullible, has been around for as long as electricity has been being supplied to the public; in experiments, 3000' of coiled copper wire (100+ lbs) was able to generate (actually steal) a whopping 6 milliwatts... 

100 lbs of insulated copper wire has a value of $170

avg electricity costs in the U.S. are 9.83 cents per kilowatt/hour

:scratch .000059 CENTS worth of electricity per hour stolen

might take a while (32339.78 YEARS) to recover the copper costs :lolsmash:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

So you're saying my idea or his is bunk?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Magus said:


> So you're saying my idea or his is bunk?


the 'free' energy from the power company...

you need to have the conductor moving through a magnetic field to induce a voltage... A hand dynamo would generate more power than a wire that just lays there.

sorry buddy


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Magus, I don't believe that the idea would work with the miniscule amperages involved, not to mention the cost to benefit ratio. Even to most simple wind turbine would produce much more energy and ultimately be a lot cheaper.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Ah well.it was an idea.guy on the radio said the amps would knock you on your butt.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

The voltage is what does it. Stun guns have very high voltages, but are very low amperage, and they'll knock you on your butt too. But getting one to power something useful would be a lesson in futility. ;?) But hey, you never know if you never ask.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

The_Blob said:


> This [myth], and subsequent scammers looking to profit off the gullible, has been around for as long as electricity has been being supplied to the public; in experiments, 3000' of coiled copper wire (100+ lbs) was able to generate (actually steal) a whopping 6 milliwatts...
> 
> 100 lbs of insulated copper wire has a value of $170
> 
> ...


Perhaps you need to get your science somewhere other than episodes of Mythbusters. Putting a coil near a power line is not how to do it.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Did that with a fluorescent bulb as a kid. 
Would make a great star wars parody if they wasn't so fragile.


----------

